# Sigelei 100w box mod back in stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (27/10/14)

Yay!!! We have just received a small shipment of Sigelei 100w box mods. 




We only have black available and stocks are limited.

Get them here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/sigelei-100w-box-mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape (28/10/14)

Only one left


----------



## koilastir (28/10/14)

I think I just got the second last one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (28/10/14)

I think you did mate. Just seen your order come through. Will send off in the morning. Thank you for your support


----------



## koilastir (28/10/14)

Awesome.

Now I just hope I can find some proper 18650s in Cape Town. Does it only take flat tops, or will button tops work?

Too excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/10/14)

Would suggest flat tops mate


----------



## Sir Vape (28/11/14)

Just got new stock in

Get them here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/sigelei-100w-box-mod


----------

